# منتديات الاستشارات > منتدى أعضاء هيئة التدريس > مكتب أ.د غنام محمد غنام >  حقوق المجني عليه في الإجراءات الجنائية

## أ.د.غنام محمد غنام

بحث منشور في مؤتمر ضحايا الجريمة ، أكاديمية شرطة دبي سنة 2004

----------


## عادل الشعيبي

سلامى على اصحاب الوفاء

----------


## عادل الشعيبي

كعــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــيب  ةالمثنــــــــــــــــــــــــــانىمهندس سلامة

----------


## عادل الشعيبي

اللهم اهدى جميع المسلمين الى مافيه الخير

----------


## عبد المقصود علي

مشكور يادكتور

----------


## nageh wafi

ياجماعة حرام عليكم ...
من قام بنقل الملف نقل صفحتين pdf فقط فأى بحث تتحدثون عنه وأى إفادة ترجون إذا لم تتوفر المادة العلمية

----------

